# coding C++ in Mac



## wbenhamud (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi

Is it possible to write C++ prog using emac. Can anyone please let me know ...

thx ..


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

> _With support for Cocoa, Java, Carbon, Applescript Studio, C, C++, Perl, and almost any other programming language, anyone can develop in their language of choice on the Mac. Learn about how Tiger makes developer's very happy geeks._


Quote taken from *here.*

*Working with Xcode 2.0*

*Valuable points of interest for the C++ programmer*

_*Mac OS X development using C++*_

.


----------

